# Vumetro de 5 leds con forma de nombre



## zxeth (Jun 14, 2010)

Buenas noches. Queria comentarles que estoy armando un vumetro con mi apellido, y se me ocurrio usar el tipico KA2284, Lo que pasa es que no lo tengo para simular en el livewire, y necesito simular prender varios leds con el dicho CI y transistores. El tema es. que transistor uso?. Tengo varios tip32c (pnp) tirados por ahi. Me podrian decir que tipo de transistores necesito?. Ya que osino tendria que ir a comprar a electronica liniers. Les dejo fotos del vumetro semi completo. 

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## zxeth (Jun 15, 2010)

Ha otra cosa. El cable paralelo dara la potencia suficiente como para prenderlos? ya que talvez son muy chicos y se queman. Pasan alrededor de 270mA por fila. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 15, 2010)

Hola.

Qué tipo de LEDs vas a usar, qué voltaje de fuente, Cuántos LEDs por letra. 
Mira aquí, hay algo parecido a lo que buscas. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/tipos-componentes-circuito-29422/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zxeth (Jun 16, 2010)

tenes razon no di valores . Bueno son los tipicos leds de 3mm, 20mA. Los 12 v que se usan para el ka2284.


----------



## xlsalamlx (Ene 22, 2015)

me podrías pasar el diagrama de tu circuito porfavor, quiero ver si me sale a mi


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 22, 2015)

Hola.

Usa el Google.

https://www.openimpulse.com/blog/wp...KA2284-5-Dot-Level-Meter-Driver-Datasheet.pdf

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

